# Does bread give you the hiccups?



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

It does me! Even after one bite , I instantly get hiccups, it doesnt matter what kind of bread, roll, bun....toasted, plain, whatever, it gives me hiccups every single time. It happens to my mom too.

I thought it was the yeast, but I can eat other things that have yeast in them with no problem. 
Maybe I'm just weird :help:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I get them sometimes with bread. And only bread. No other food. Not even a sandwich that has bread, and other foods too.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

No. As fresh baked bread is one of my favorite things that would be hateful. It does spike my blood sugar though, so maybe it wouldn't be such a bad thing after all...

Mary


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Me too! I thought I was the only one. The viscious painful ones sometimes.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, they are sometimes those painful ones you cant stop!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sounds like a swallowing problem, Shy. I don't think your being weird has any influence on it


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Have you ever been checked for a spasmodic &/or barret's esophagus? My mother has this issue and has trouble swallowing things. It started out with bread...


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I have celiac disease. Before I was diagnosed, I had hiccups a lot.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bread doesn't cause me to get hiccups, but I almost ALWAYS choke when I eat bacon. And only bacon!


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

mom of Four, I'm sooooo sorry about your condition!!!! 

That's so weird about getting the hiccups only when you eat bread! I do get the hiccups, actually only one, when I take the first sip of an ice cold soda. Perhaps because I don't drink soda often, my body isn't used to all that carbonation going on in my mouth?

Ifi


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

I do get hickups but only from fresh baked bread when I am too greedy to wait until it cools down after coming out of the oven.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

No, but hubby's granny got them from meat. It was every time she ate it. so, I believe you!


----------



## Cali (Mar 16, 2012)

Almost every time!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

This is not a problem for me but my husband does get hiccups when he eats white bread. He has no trouble if it is toasted.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. I also thought I was the only one. There are a couple other drugs that do it too but I can't remember them right now. 

Suzyq, I have GERD and some swallowing issues but nothing too bad.

Anybody ever get painful burps? Sometimes it feels like a big air bubble is stuck in my throat. Talk about pain!


----------



## Tucker 54 (Feb 19, 2021)

I feel so much better knowing I am not alone with this problem. It is always bread of any kind that makes me hiccup. This has gone on for years. Sometimes I will hiccup for quite awhile and other times just a few hiccups. It is crazy and can be embarrassing when you are out at a restaurant. No idea why???


----------

